# Lap Desk



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 10, 2006)

Here is my latest project.

It's a lap desk that I made for a friend for Christmas.  The wood is curly spalted maple.









This project represents my first project that was made with hand tools only, no power tools at all.









I used planes, saw's and chislels to accomplish this.  










The most important tool may well have been my work bench, otherwise known as shop furniture.  










I made this bench 3-4 years ago.







All comments are welcomed


----------



## jaywood1207 (Dec 10, 2006)

Excellent work Jim on both the desk and the bench.


----------



## TBone (Dec 10, 2006)

Great job Jim.  Since that bench is obviously too large for your shop, send me your address and I'll arrange pickup.  Something that nice shouldn't be outside  [][]


----------



## bnoles (Dec 10, 2006)

Jim,

What a beautiful job on the desk!  Nothing nicer in flat WW than hand cut dovetails. The wood is an awesome choice and doing a project like this in the neander style is so satisifying.

You did good..... REAL GOOD!


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 10, 2006)

Incredibly nice project,Jim.
To have done it with only hand tools
is very admirable!
Beautiful piece of work.[]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> <br />Great job Jim.  Since that bench is obviously too large for your shop, send me your address and I'll arrange pickup.  Something that nice shouldn't be outside  [][]



I know Tommy..

[]

It was the only place that I could get a full shot of it.  The top weighs between 200-250 pounds, the case is about 600-700 pounds empty...it's got masive weight, all hard maple with some cherry...the drawer fronts are curly hard maple...the vise screws are 2" hard maple as well, almost no metal in this bench at all.




<br />





<br />



<br />



<br />
I turned the drawer pulls as well, all from maple scarps from the bench top.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bnoles_
> <br />Jim,
> 
> What a beautiful job on the desk!  Nothing nicer in flat WW than hand cut dovetails. The wood is an awesome choice and doing a project like this in the neander style is so satisifying.
> ...



Thanks Bob,

It's true that it's very satisfying to do it all by hand.  Once you have the skills to allow the tools to work in your hand you actually have more control of your work, mistakes happen at 0.001" at a time rather than at 20,000 rpm!!!!
[:0]

DAMHIKT[]


----------



## gerryr (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow.  Really nice work on both, but I really covet that workbench.[]


----------



## TBone (Dec 10, 2006)

> The top weighs between 200-250 pounds, the case is about 600-700 pounds empty...it's got masive weight



Ok, I'll bring the trailer, much lower than truck bed and has a ramp []

Seriously, great job.  The wooden vise screw is awesome.  I'm sure it will last many generations


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 10, 2006)

Now THAT is a workbench! [:0][8D]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 10, 2006)

If it weren't winter, I'd drive to Canada and steal that workbench. []
Magnificient piece, an heirloom, for certain, for sure.
Laptop great also. Wood is startlingly beautiful.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 10, 2006)

Jim, I posted this thread on Family Woodworking, a forum I belong to. It is in a current workbench thread. post #61 or 62.
http://familywoodworking.org/public_html/forums/showthread.php?t=899


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 10, 2006)

Very nice work, Jim! I love the dvetails![^]


----------



## bob393 (Dec 10, 2006)

Well done.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 10, 2006)

Great lookin writing desk Jim.
I love the work bench ! Just how do you keep it so clean?
Do  you refinish it every year []


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Great lookin writing desk Jim.
> I love the work bench ! Just how do you keep it so clean?
> Do  you refinish it every year []



Thanks Anthony,

Truth be told, right now the bench is covered in a current project.  I wipe a coat of BLO over the bench top once a year as needed, the case of the bench has a wipe on furntiure clear coat that I brewed up..it's even waxed...I know...sick!![:0]


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, I'm humbled.   Very nice work.  You made the lap desk look like it was made from koa.
Rob


----------



## rtgleck (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, fantastic job there,  Your right the work bench is probably the best tool in the shop.   Great job on both items and more amazing that you did the lap desk with Hand Tools, great work.


----------

